# Tidied my craft room



## Sue Fish

Had friends ask to see my craft room..I have many plastic drawer units under my tables and lots of shelves in my closet and I do use a large closet outside my room and have a full walk up attic


----------



## Pocahontas

What a beautiful place!! Love all the white - looks so calm and serene. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ramram0003

Wow!!!! Great room! Envious!


----------



## Kay Knits

A little bit of heaven. Looks great.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Lovely room. Wish I had one...


----------



## Sue Fish

Pocahontas said:


> What a beautiful place!! Love all the white - looks so calm and serene. Thanks for sharing.


I do plan to paint eventually but not high on my list to disrupt my room


----------



## RNLinda

Very nice, I only wish my room looked half as neat.


----------



## Vickie M

I'm astounded its so neat without any projects taking up any flat space. I have too many wip's after seeing your space.


----------



## Sue Fish

RNLinda said:


> Very nice, I only wish my room looked half as neat.


Lol well I did just made it all neat so I can start again tomorrow. Since it is rather small I need to keep it pretty neat and organized


----------



## chickkie

I wish I had a room to call my own to work in. That is lovely. I have to sew in the dining room, do cardmaking on the dining room table, and have supplies stored wherever I can find a space


----------



## Casey47

Oh you put me to shame.............


----------



## hgayle

Please tell me it doesn't look that neat and tidy all the time.


----------



## Sue Fish

hgayle said:


> Please tell me it doesn't look that neat and tidy all the time.


lol most of the time yes it does...like I said, it is fairly small so i have to keep it neat to give me more room to work


----------



## Revan

Awsome!


----------



## klrober

Just beautiful!! My 8 yr old granddaughter has claimed my only spare bedroom (out of 4) & this is what I would love to have it look like when she will give it up!!!!


----------



## run4fittness

Wow, you are so neat! It all looks wonderful!


----------



## cathie02664

Wow, great space!


----------



## Katsch

Beautiful room and very tidy. Are you sure you work in there?


----------



## Sue Fish

Katsch said:


> Beautiful room and very tidy. Are you sure you work in there?


Lol I sure do...punch needle, knitting, cards,locker hooking, sewing etc etc


----------



## quiltdaze37

love your sewing machine is that a Viking


----------



## Sue Fish

quiltdaze37 said:


> love your sewing machine is that a Viking


No a bernina.


----------



## Blinkokr

Ok time to come to Fl. for a visit to do my room. LOL
Blessed night


----------



## kiwiannie

Sue your craft room is very beautiful and tidy.


----------



## Ma Kitty

Beautiful room. And you sew with a Bernina. Smart girl!


----------



## crosby

Casey47 said:


> Oh you put me to shame.............


Me too! I fear mine will never be that well organized. Oh,well, something to think about ....... maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Montana Gramma

What, no threads or snippets of paper on the floor!?! My Gkids are always telling me I need to vacuum my sewing room! Looks lovely and a fun room to walk into and just start, no tidying.


----------



## Tallie9

quiltdaze37 said:


> love your sewing machine is that a Viking


I thought it was a Viking too...


----------



## Tallie9

Sue......Such a neat and tidy craft/sewing room.......Give me a day in there ....and I could change all that!


----------



## Abi_marsden

Lovely room very white and tidy.


----------



## amortje

Nice room, very organised.......


----------



## dotcarp2000

We are not supposed to be envious of what others have however I WANT YOUR CRAFT ROOM !!! My house is small so I have much much yarn in totes in my bedroom. Counted cross stitch supplies in my closet. Quilting jsupplies in my closet. Sewing machine in my bedroom. Card making on a portable 2shelved table in my kitchen so I can move those supplies to the kitchen table to work on cards. A craft room is simply a fantasy of mine.


----------



## God's Girl

Beautiful room ! Your are very organized. My work space is a mess! I tend to take out a lot when I am creating but don't pick it back up so well.


----------



## Sue Fish

Tallie9 said:


> Sue......Such a neat and tidy craft/sewing room.......Give me a day in there ....and I could change all that!


I really am a neat nick...my whole house is neat all the time but my friends homes are all spotless too...lol they have housekeepers..not me


----------



## JoRae

What a lovely place to create. Wonderful storage. So calm and very tidy.


----------



## Sandradiane

WOW. Mine looks nothing like that!!!!


----------



## tweeter

very beautiful looking craft room


----------



## jonibee

Very pretty..what do you keep behind those doors ? Are there shelves for material/ or yarn. It's a very pleasant room to be creative...


----------



## Sue Fish

jonibee said:


> Very pretty..what do you keep behind those doors ? Are there shelves for material/ or yarn. It's a very pleasant room to be creative...


Mostly boxes of bells, buttons, rulers, markers, glue, you name it...most of my yarn is in a large closet in the bonus room and some in the attic and then in another closet off the bonus room is my fabrics..hubby put many many shelves in the closets for me so it is easy to keep things neat and tidy...


----------



## Limey287

I am so impressed and inspired to do something with my craft area - that is beautiful


----------



## Sue Fish

Limey287 said:


> I am so impressed and inspired to do something with my craft area - that is beautiful


thanks I am lucky to have been able to get many pieces of the white IKEA furniture to build around it...


----------



## Ma Kitty

Tallie9 said:


> I thought it was a Viking too...


I'm sure it's a Bernina. A "5" series. I see the free hand system and front cover. It's an awesome brand. Everyone should get the chance to experience one if they love to sew.


----------



## Lady Kaira

beautiful


----------



## jennettegreed

Wow. Now I'm inspired!


----------



## Grandma11

Looks great


----------



## Strickliese

Beautiful room


----------



## Sue Fish

Ma Kitty said:


> I'm sure it's a Bernina. A "5" series. I see the free hand system and front cover. It's an awesome brand. Everyone should get the chance to experience one if they love to sew.


yes 5 series..I have the 170 also..thinking I should see about selling that one..


----------



## cbjlinda

Very pretty! cannot imagine mine ever looking that neat! lols


Sue Fish said:


> Had friends ask to see my craft room..I have many plastic drawer units under my tables and lots of shelves in my closet and I do use a large closet outside my room and have a full walk up attic


----------



## Sue Fish

cbjlinda said:


> Very pretty! cannot imagine mine ever looking that neat! lols


Where in NC? I am in Raleigh


----------



## Poffas

I am so jealous I don't think I want to be your friend anymore only kidding you are so lucky to have such a beautiful room as this and everything is so organized :lol:


----------



## Sue Fish

Poffas said:


> I am so jealous I don't think I want to be your friend anymore only kidding you are so lucky to have such a beautiful room as this and everything is so organized :lol:


lol you are funny...


----------



## grannysk

Pocahontas said:


> What a beautiful place!! Love all the white - looks so calm and serene. Thanks for sharing.


I agree


----------



## cjssr

Looks great, you have inspired me to "spruce up" mine room.


----------



## lw54n10

Wow!!
I used to be able to see my floors... and walls.... 
and craft tables ....

If I took the time to clean my space that well, I'd be too tired to craft. lol

Great job, though. I love your serenity and colors.


----------



## MsHeirloom

It's lovely. I have been working on mine all summer!


----------



## Bunbun

How do you work-----it's too neat. LOL My favorite quote, and excuse me if you gals have heard it from me before-----"creativity is messy and I'm Very creative" :O)


----------



## randiejg

So-o-o-o pretty and organized. I love all the white cabinets, tables, and desk. It must have taken a long time to put all of it together. It looks like a nice size room.

I am seriously envious!


----------



## Bunbun

Another quote from around 1960s, from an artist magazine===If your workspace is neat and tidy and everything in it's place, then you are a "crafter", If you have an organized Mess and can find what you are looking for, you are an "artist" 
I was always so thrilled after reading that, that I was an "artist" LOL


----------



## GranFran

I'm so impressed--I love your crafting space! I only wish I could be as talented (and neat!!!) as you! Sincerely, GranFran


----------



## MacRae

This looks wonderful. What brand of sewing machine do you have and would you buy the same again?


----------



## Sue Fish

MacRae said:


> This looks wonderful. What brand of sewing machine do you have and would you buy the same again?


It is a bernina and yes only machine I would buy... 
My third one


----------



## Irish Kathleen

Sue Fish said:


> Lol well I did just made it all neat so I can start again tomorrow. Since it is rather small I need to keep it pretty neat and organized


How big is "small"? Room measurements? We have a small deck my DH has said he could build into an office/knitting room for me. Your beautiful white room has inspired me to finally take him up on it. Would love to hear your room measurements. Thanks.


----------



## Sue Fish

Irish Kathleen said:


> How big is "small"? Room measurements? We have a small deck my DH has said he could build into an office/knitting room for me. Your beautiful white room has inspired me to finally take him up on it. Would love to hear your room measurements. Thanks.


It is 11' x 15' and my furniture is lictors from ikea


----------



## chickkie

Sue Fish said:


> It is 11' x 15' and my furniture is lictors from ikea


that sure isn't a small room IMHO. My living room is just about that size. I would think I was in paradise if I had a craft room like that.


----------



## Sue Fish

chickkie said:


> that sure isn't a small room IMHO. My living room is just about that size. I would think I was in paradise if I had a craft room like that.


Lol we downsized to 3,500 sq ft plus full walk up attic from a house nearly 5,000 sq ft plus full walk up attic and full walk out finished basement. My closet was 10 x 14 and others nearly as big. Lol this feels small


----------



## chickkie

Sue Fish said:


> Lol we downsized to 3,500 sq ft plus full walk up attic from a house nearly 5,000 sq ft plus full walk up attic and full walk out finished basement. My closet was 10 x 14 and others nearly as big. Lol this feels small


we have 1300 sq ft with no attic or basement


----------



## Sue Fish

chickkie said:


> we have 1300 sq ft with no attic or basement


Oh yeah that is small...well just have to be extra organized!


----------



## Irish Kathleen

Sue Fish said:


> It is 11' x 15' and my furniture is lictors from ikea


Thanks so much. And I suspected the furniture was from Ikea. All incredibly beautiful. And P.S. I love to keep things neat and uncluttered too. It brings peace to my mind and soul. There is such beauty in simplicity. But we all have our style! Nobody is wrong if it is right for them!


----------



## KnitNorth

Your room is just beautiful; nicer than my livingroom. lol


----------



## Sue Fish

Irish Kathleen said:


> Thanks so much. And I suspected the furniture was from Ikea. All incredibly beautiful. And P.S. I love to keep things neat and uncluttered too. It brings peace to my mind and soul. There is such beauty in simplicity. But we all have our style! Nobody is wrong if it is right for them!


Thank you and so true...I get pleasure from my home and work space and take pride in it and keep a nice home for my husband and friends and family


----------



## Elaine C.

Sue Fish said:


> Had friends ask to see my craft room..I have many plastic drawer units under my tables and lots of shelves in my closet and I do use a large closet outside my room and have a full walk up attic


Oh My Goodness!! I absolutely love your craft room. You have it set up so nicely. What a thrill you must feel walking into this bit of heaven! I am so glad you have such a lovely room with lots of storage. Wonderful job!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM

chickkie said:


> I wish I had a room to call my own to work in. That is lovely. I have to sew in the dining room, do cardmaking on the dining room table, and have supplies stored wherever I can find a space


You sound like my twin as I do exactly the same thing. I just got my dining room cleaned up as I had "stuff" all over the table and boxes of "stuff" on the floor by the table. I have got a desk in a corner of my basement that I keep wanting to use for my crafting, but I can't see knitting or crocheting at it. Maybe when I get time to get back to card making and scrapbooking I will be able to use it. Right now it is piled with all my supplies for those crafts and I have to organize first before I can use the space. It would be nice to have a room all to myself to store everything in an organized manner. Maybe some day. I can only dream.


----------



## Nancylynn1946

When are you coming over to do mine? LOL!
Beautiful room. Anyone would be happy creating there.


----------



## Sue Fish

Nanjston said:


> When are you coming over to do mine? LOL!
> Beautiful room. Anyone would be happy creating there.


Well maybe on our way to our next trip to Ct....lol


----------



## Woefkins

Really great room. So lovely, calm and well planed. I'm sure it gives you a lot of pleasure to work in such a room/studio. Love it!
Hannet


----------



## LindaH

Very nice craft room!


----------



## Alimac

Great room but sooooo tidy!


----------



## blawler

Wat a wonderful space to create in. Aloha... Bev


----------



## conig

Pocahontas said:


> What a beautiful place!! Love all the white - looks so calm and serene. Thanks for sharing.


Reminds me of my aunt's & it was a serene place to work or read a good book. However, At the moment I'm green with envy.
Yet as Kermit says, 
"But green's the color of Spring
And green can be cool and friendly-like
And green can be big like an ocean, or important
Like a mountain, or tall like a tree"

So I don't mind being green for a little while.


----------



## vonnienz11

ramram0003 said:


> Wow!!!! Great room! Envious!


me too green with envy!!

:hunf:


----------



## vonnienz11

Vickie M said:


> I'm astounded its so neat without any projects taking up any flat space. I have too many wip's after seeing your space.


I can relate to that as well! I'm afraid my WHOLE house is my craft room..and we live in a 4 bedroom house...must NOT let my husband see your craft room...LOL!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Beautiful room!


----------



## Janana

Very beautifully designed room. So orderly and cozy


----------



## Kitty Jo

Sue your craft room is just beautiful. My daughter has a nice one but yours is so lovely.


----------



## brdlvr27

Lovely room and so nice and neat


----------



## dauntiekay

That has to be a most wonderful place to work!


----------



## tnbobie

I am green with envy. So glad you have a peaceful place to create.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pocahontas said:


> What a beautiful place!! Love all the white - looks so calm and serene. Thanks for sharing.


Ditto... and makes me feel very guilty about the condition of mine right now. Would you like to come play and organize????? What a wonderful creative retreat. I am sure you enjoy every minute in it.


----------



## grandmann

Sue Fish said:


> I really am a neat nick...my whole house is neat all the time but my friends homes are all spotless too...lol they have housekeepers..not me


When do you find time to do your crafts by keeping everything so neat and clean :?:


----------



## stringtoathing

I LOVE your craft room! Sooooo much like I envision for my area. I have recently claimed the basement as my domain. Summer kitchen and all. It's mine mine mine! Now I just need the budget to paint and get it like I want it.


----------



## Mirror

Beautiful.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

That's pretty tidy. Don't you hate to mess it up? It's a lovely room.


----------



## Sue Fish

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> That's pretty tidy. Don't you hate to mess it up? It's a lovely room.


really stays pretty neat cause I put things away as I use them...like when I cook..clean up as I go..but sometimessssssssssssss..........well lol


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I'm relooking at your pictures. Nice sewing machine, what brand is it?


----------



## Sue Fish

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I'm relooking at your pictures. Nice sewing machine, what brand is it?


It is a bernina 5 series. Love it!


----------



## Evie RM

Sue Fish said:


> really stays pretty neat cause I put things away as I use them...like when I cook..clean up as I go..but sometimessssssssssssss..........well lol


When I cook, I clean up as I go, too. I don't know why I am not that way with my craft stuff. It is usually all over the place. I guess you could call me half and half---half messy and half neat.


----------



## auntycarol

JoRae said:


> What a lovely place to create. Wonderful storage. So calm and very tidy.


My thoughts entirely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Sue, I'm going to check it out. Thanks. Eileen


Sue Fish said:


> It is a bernina 5 series. Love it!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Evie, I'm the same way. Always clean up while cooking, not with crafts though.


Evie RM said:


> When I cook, I clean up as I go, too. I don't know why I am not that way with my craft stuff. It is usually all over the place. I guess you could call me half and half---half messy and half neat.


----------



## Blinkokr

So I still haven't heard from you as to when you and hubby are coming to FL. to get my craft room all cleaned up and organized. LOL 
Blessed night


----------



## Sue Fish

Blinkokr said:


> So I still haven't heard from you as to when you and hubby are coming to FL. to get my craft room all cleaned up and organized. LOL
> Lol. I thought you were well organized already!


----------



## craftyone51

It is a very nice room. I'm sure you sure enjoy it.


----------



## desertcarr

Beautiful! Looks like a perfect spot for inspiration.


----------



## SouthernGirl

wow you have a great room


----------



## Blinkokr

Told you the room looked beautiful. Still waiting in Fl. for you and hubby to visit.
Blessed day friend


----------



## Sue Fish

Blinkokr said:


> Told you the room looked beautiful. Still waiting in Fl. for you and hubby to visit.
> Blessed day friend


Couldn't get dh off the golf course!


----------



## bcohen

What a wonderful space to work in.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch

What a beautiful, bright, well organised room. I feel inspired. 

I'm moving into a bigger bedroom in a couple of weeks once we've decorated and my current bedroom is going to become my craft room/private sitting room. I've been toying with the idea of painting it all white and now I've seen yours, white it is.


----------



## Sue Fish

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> What a beautiful, bright, well organised room. I feel inspired.
> 
> I'm moving into a bigger bedroom in a couple of weeks once we've decorated and my current bedroom is going to become my craft room/private sitting room. I've been toying with the idea of painting it all white and now I've seen yours, white it is.


Thanks. Since mine is not very big the white makes it feel bigger and to paint it now is too much work! Lol


----------



## IB Soul Searcher

Beautiful. I have my own room and it doesn't look this neat / organized at all! 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sue Fish

IB Soul Searcher said:


> Beautiful. I have my own room and it doesn't look this neat / organized at all!
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Where in nc? Raleigh here


----------



## Blinkokr

Still patiently waiting in FL for you and hubby to visit and help organize my room.
But I am a patient person as you know so will continue waiting, don't want to rush into anything, so will save for you.


----------



## Sue Fish

Blinkokr said:


> Still patiently waiting in FL for you and hubby to visit and help organize my room.
> But I am a patient person as you know so will continue waiting, don't want to rush into anything, so will save for you.


Lol. I am sure you have far too much for me to organize lol


----------

